# Melancholy



## andre (Aug 18, 2012)

Hello,

Here is a composition from me,hope that you like it!


__
https://soundcloud.com/andre-lazeron%2Fmelancholy

Greetings,Andre.


----------



## Renaissance (Jul 10, 2012)

Yes, I do. Very soothing music, not really what you can call classical, but good anyway. Keep on going !


----------



## andre (Aug 18, 2012)

Renaissance said:


> Yes, I do. Very soothing music, not really what you can call classical, but good anyway. Keep on going !


Hello Renaisance,

Thanks,i am also working with finale ,and later there are more music from me.

Greetings André.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

As you said in your soundcloud description; soft jazz. I also enjoyed listening. Did not make me feel melancholy at all.


----------



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

This is very nice. I do like it.


----------

